# Nc report



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the ideas guys but it ended up being for nothing. Got up there and my girlfriend surprised me with a guided fly fishing trip! It was definitely one of the cooler trips I've been on and crazy how different it is fishing here. Started off at a waterfall to break the ice and get the basics of casting down. The trout were thick and hungry and ended up pulling probably 10 out from there. Also caught my biggest of the day there at 8.5 inches... Did I mention it was different? Brook trout only get to be about 10 inches so it was a pretty decent fish. Hiked back in the woods another 2 miles or so and got to a second waterfall. Pulled a couple more out of there but had some dogs running around near the falls that shut the bite down pretty quick.

Now to my favorite part of the trip. At this point I had the basics of casting down so we hit this little stream. It was crazy where these fish were coming from. Seeing them dart out from under rocks in 6 inches of water to hit the fly was really cool. Or where they would be hiding in the running water and hit the fly as it was coming down. The scenery was beautiful and the guide did an awesome job. Definitely recommend brookings fly shop if you're up that way.


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Picture2


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Picture3


----------



## TN-Trout Head (Sep 23, 2014)

*North Carolina Trout Report*

Wallace, 
Beautiful place you fished. Yes, trout fishing is entirely different than salt water. I fished Saturday on the Tellico River, borders the TN. and NC. line. I shot some video on my new Sony HDR-AS100V (similar to a GoPro) and will hopefully figure out how to put a movie or two together to post. 

Trout are smart, they lie behind rocks or the side of riffles and wait for the food source to flow downstream, then dart out to take it. Yes, many of the fish I catch are in less than 18"-24" of water and when you see them screaming out and hit, well it's a rush. Beautiful scenery for sure, nice job on that Brookie.

Enjoyed the pics, you are up in my neck of the woods. Looks like you had a blast.

Thanks,
Frank


----------



## Don White (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice Spec! Sounds like you had a great time.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

They are a fun species to target and even better fried up!!! Good job getting an ole lady that got you a trip!!!


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Ya Frank post up the video! I would like to see it. And it was absolutely gorgeous up there. Here is a little edit my girlfriend threw together from the gopro. Fishing cuts off at about the 2 minute mark. 





 via


----------



## TN-Trout Head (Sep 23, 2014)

*Trout Fishing NC*

Wallace,
Enjoyed the video very much, beautiful river you and your girlfriend fished. Let me know if you ever get back this way again and either I can guide you (free) or pair you up with a great guide down the Toccoa River in North Georgia.

Thought you might enjoy this Brookie I snagged back in 2014. Certainly the most beautiful and colorful I've ever caught. He came out of the Hiwassee River which is a great river to fly fish, just about 45 minutes from Chattanooga.

Thanks man,
Frank


----------

